# UBER: Boost+ arrived here. Have a few questions for Boost experts please.



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

So Boost+ has been showing up on my Opportunities page for a few weeks. Today some of the offerings coincided with times I actually drive so I opted in.

What is going to happen here? Is this as simple as it appears? For example is Uber going to tag $9 onto *every *trip I take between 4-7pm this Sunday? Reeeeeeleee? Is this "trips" as in fares? Or is it for Eats (which I have turned OFF in the app)?

Put another way, "What's the catch?"


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

It’s only for rides. Eats trips aren’t included in it.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Boost is added to the trip. The boost amount will show next to surge on the ping screen.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> So Boost+ has been showing up on my Opportunities page for a few weeks. Today some of the offerings coincided with times I actually drive so I opted in.
> 
> What is going to happen here? Is this as simple as it appears? For example is Uber going to tag $9 onto *every *trip I take between 4-7pm this Sunday? Reeeeeeleee? Is this "trips" as in fares? Or is it for Eats (which I have turned OFF in the app)?
> 
> ...


I was suspicious and skeptical about it at first too. After all it is Uber we're talking about. 

When I did it in the D.C. area it was pretty straightforward. Better than CTB.

It's extra $$ per trip in that time-period. If there's Surge you get that too.

I'm guessing they do it to try to get drivers out at certain times and figure if you commit to it you'll go out there.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Yeah, it struck me too as an obvious way to get drivers out at certain times. Most of my offers have been ridiculous hours when I don't work. But now they are coming in for day/swing shifts. Thanks for verifying everyone. To not opt-in during hours you are driving anyway is simply leaving money on the table. I'm actually shocked the algo gave me such offers when I am driving regardless. No choice but to scoop it up while it's there.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

We had that here one day
It totally killed the surge
Kinda like ctb but even worse...


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> We had that here one day
> It totally killed the surge
> Kinda like ctb but even worse...


Yeah but if you are giving me $9.00 a ride extra, I don't need surge. I'll do as many short rides as I possibly can. On a Friday or Saturday night that would be awesome.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Probably some fine print. In Reno they always run a promo for $9 extra per trip, but in the fine print it only applies if you pick up in the "city center" which the most popular bars are conveniently a block outside of so good luck ever actually getting the bonus.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Yeah but if you are giving me $9.00 a ride extra, I don't need surge. I'll do as many short rides as I possibly can. On a Friday or Saturday night that would be awesome.


We only got $6 and that's lower than the average surge that was destroyed for more than the hour
it was offered. I can do 2 rides per hour because they arent really too many shorties. It sucked...


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> Probably some fine print. In Reno they always run a promo for $9 extra per trip, but in the fine print it only applies if you pick up in the "city center" which the most popular bars are conveniently a block outside of so good luck ever actually getting the bonus.


Yeah, that's the kind of _catch_ I'm talking about. Well, I'll find out tomorrow and Sunday as those are my days to drive.


----------



## Stanley B (May 5, 2016)

Boost+ is a very good promo, and has gotten me out to drive hours I don't normally do when the amount is $10-$12. You or the rider must be in the boost zone to get it, but the ping comes in showing both the flat rate surge AND the boost promo. You want to do a bunch of short trips and never leave the boost zone, and you should so well, especially with flat rate surge at the same time. Here is how it shows on the trip earnings.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Stanley B said:


> You or the rider must be in the boost zone to get it


You _or_ the rider. OK.

Ah ha. _Boost zone_. How do you determine the boost zone? I assume that when you have enrolled for a particular boost the map reflects it?


----------



## Stanley B (May 5, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> You _or_ the rider. OK.
> 
> Ah ha. _Boost zone_. How do you determine the boost zone? I assume that when you have enrolled for a particular boost the map reflects it?


The boost zone is outlined on the map when you are online, and the boost zone map also shows up when you select the boost, at least here in Denver. Any and all promos here are for the downtown Denver area or Boulder. This was also around all winter here in the ski areas (Breckenridge and Vail).


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

its works good its just a surge destroyer..that simple. if you get a $5 surge you get both...lets get all excited and no more real surge.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

It's $8 per ride instead of $24 for three, for example. Or, more likely $7 per ride instead of $24 for three. LOL. Otherwise it's the same as any bonus. Start in the zone where it's offered, get the bonus.

Except on the three consecutive trip bonus you get the bonus on all three trips whether they're in the zone or not as long as you start in the zone. With Boost+ either you or the rider has to be in the zone every single trip. On the plus side, you could decline a trip going outside the zone with Boost+ without losing your streak like you do with three consecutive. Should be great if it's a busy area with people just hopping around downtown in the zone ... unlike Tampa where I'm getting dragged 20 minutes outside the zone every third trip.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

bobby747 said:


> its works good its just a surge destroyer..that simple. if you get a $5 surge you get both...lets get all excited and no more real surge.


I've always gotten both in Tampa. Surges still show on the map in the bonus zones. They are often smaller, like $2. Sometimes they're still $5 - $7 but the bonus is always the higher of the two options here if you had to choose.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Stanley B said:


> The boost zone is outlined on the map when you are online, and the boost zone map also shows up when you select the boost, at least here in Denver. Any and all promos here are for the downtown Denver area or Boulder. This was also around all winter here in the ski areas (Breckenridge and Vail).


Well I tried this feature out yesterday and my boost was a bust. I simply don't drive in areas where boost is active. I ain't "in the zone". Oh well.


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Yeah but if you are giving me $9.00 a ride extra, I don't need surge. I'll do as many short rides as I possibly can. On a Friday or Saturday night that would be awesome.


We haven’t had any boost+ for high amounts. It’s usually only $1.50-$3.00 for only one hour. It’s definitely a surge killer.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I got the first notif about it today, but, when I tapped to see more, it just pulled up my "opportunities" screen and I didn't see any mention of it there.

Nvm. I see it. It's only for a part of town I dont wanna be in. Even an extra $9/trip won't make me work over there.

Hopefully other drivers get the offer and take it so it helps with driver dispersion.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Well ... I'm checking out what's available tomorrow and all I have are "Sign Up" timeslots for Boost+ and no 3 Consecutive Trips bonuses. I thought I saw that it was optional. That's annoying, as I usually make three or four $24 3 consecutive ride bonuses on Monday and their ain't no way with the average trip time around here I'm driving all the way back to a bonus zone 10 times in a day to replace that $92.

On the plus side, in Tampa at least, there used to be two zones that covered about half the city overall. Now the zone is almost the whole city.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

I don't now how anybody else did giving it a shot, but Boost+ seems to pretty much make Uber financially impossible for me.

Yesterday my bonuses were $27. On the 3 consecutive for $24 my usual Monday was about $100 in bonuses. It was simply not economically feasible to drive all the way back to the zone after every ride to repeat, even the good ones. Spending $4 on gas (or whatever) every third trip to get back there after $24 to get another $24, yes. After ever single trip for $9, nope. Way too much extra time.

So ... pretty much exactly what I expected would work out. We got sent farther out and the result is one bonus and you're done for that whole available time period, at least in my market. My acceptance rate fell from 85% to 81% in a single day and even being that picky I could not financially make the day viable.

7 hours, $147 on $45 in gas, so $102. Last week Monday was $240 on $40 in gas. So, half at best on the same number of hours and about the same amount of gas without being able to collect volume bonuses.


----------



## Stanley B (May 5, 2016)

For boost, or CTB, or high surge zones, I always set a DF so I never leave the area. Uber can make it hard to set the DF, but I've always been able to even if they try to limit it because it's busy. If you let Uber dictate your trips, you will get screwed.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Stanley B said:


> For boost, or CTB, or high surge zones, I always set a DF so I never leave the area. Uber can make it hard to set the DF, but I've always been able to even if they try to limit it because it's busy. If you let Uber dictate your trips, you will get screwed.


Today was even worse and now they've cut my weekend 40 ride bonus down to $25. I'll try that tomorrow to see if I can do something about my declining acceptance rate, but something's going to have to give soon. I've gone from $20+ an hour net after gas to $13. If it doesn't creep back up, I'm out.


----------



## hypotheticallySpeaking (Feb 6, 2018)

Oh my God wow this is awesome! I only drive part-time, although I often think about doing it more, but there's a lot of quiet hours, I feel like. I just drove a little over 2 hours and made $104 with this $9/ride bonus going on. Whewwwwwwwwww!!!


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

Boost+ lol more like boostbust....wanna see your surge money vanish? 💰 down the toilet 🚻 .


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

I've been commenting mostly on another post about this and forgot to check back in on progress. Like most things with Uber, I found if I kept at it and took a ride without a bonus once in a while, the system started treating me better. In this case giving me better trips and keeping me in the zone more often, and when I'm not in the zone giving me better fares on trips with no bonuses.

Starting with my comments above just five days ago, it's gone to this in the last couple days. This was actually closer to 8 hours, $60 in gas. $12 in cash tips. So $23 an hour net after gas.












This was a Saturday and I was all over the place from Tampa to Clearwater to St Petersburg, all bonus zones with good fares to start, and it was a good tip night, and I won't usually work this late at night. So, I guess I don't expect this to be average, but it was consistently good hour to hour so I grabbed it for an extra couple hours. $60 in gas. $7 in cash tips. $34 an hour net after gas.












Gee it's almost like they're trying to weed out the people who won't work. LOL


----------



## 101Uber (May 18, 2021)

_Tron_ said:


> So Boost+ has been showing up on my Opportunities page for a few weeks. Today some of the offerings coincided with times I actually drive so I opted in.
> 
> What is going to happen here? Is this as simple as it appears? For example is Uber going to tag $9 onto *every *trip I take between 4-7pm this Sunday? Reeeeeeleee? Is this "trips" as in fares? Or is it for Eats (which I have turned OFF in the app)?
> 
> ...


You have to be within a mapped area to qualify (at least in the Phoenix market), they intentionally map it so you will generally only get one trip inside the zone and the time limit is very constraining so I’m not sure it’s worth having Fuber lead you by the leash like that. Just my own opinion.
I follow my own profitability rules like no two stop rides, no “go to” more than6 minutes away, cancel all medical immediately, no dealership rides, and NO rides outside the city at all. All these self imposed profit rules have lead me to making much more in a shorter time period and I make about 50-75 more a day. Just my plan, everyone has their own way and if it works go for it. I’ve never cared about the Uber levels and they can no longer deactivate for high cancel and low acceptance rates so I’ve adopted this process… everyone must look out for themselves because Uber does not care one bit about you!!


----------



## stevie314159 (Sep 22, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> So Boost+ has been showing up on my Opportunities page for a few weeks. Today some of the offerings coincided with times I actually drive so I opted in.
> 
> What is going to happen here? Is this as simple as it appears? For example is Uber going to tag $9 onto *every *trip I take between 4-7pm this Sunday? Reeeeeeleee? Is this "trips" as in fares? Or is it for Eats (which I have turned OFF in the app)?
> 
> ...


It was great--especially during the commute hours when I would get a lot of home/train station short trips.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

_Tron_ said:


> So Boost+ has been showing up on my Opportunities page for a few weeks. Today some of the offerings coincided with times I actually drive so I opted in.
> 
> What is going to happen here? Is this as simple as it appears? For example is Uber going to tag $9 onto *every *trip I take between 4-7pm this Sunday? Reeeeeeleee? Is this "trips" as in fares? Or is it for Eats (which I have turned OFF in the app)?
> 
> ...


It's pride weekend that's why lol 😅😂🙂😂


----------

